# Vietnam has enforced visa exemption policy for citizens from 5 Western-European count



## JennyVo (Jul 17, 2015)

Posted by Vietnam-Evisa.Org 
Vietnam government has enforced the 46th Resolution/NQ-CP to give out visa exemption policy for citizens from 5 countries: Kingdom of Great Britain, Republic of France, Federal Republic of Germany, Kingdom of Spain and Republic of Italy, when they come to Vietnam.

In detail, citizens from these 5 countries mentioned above will get visa exemption when entering Vietnam with the time limit of stay in Vietnam NOT exceeding over 15 days, since the day they get the entry permit to Vietnam. And it will be applied to any types of passports and under any types of traveling purposes, if the applicants are suitable to apply under currently issued Vietnamese law.

This policy will be enforced in the period of one year, from the date of July 1st, 2015 to over the date of June 30th, 2015, and it will be reconsidered later under the Vietnam law to be extended or so.

At the annual meeting on May, 2015, Vietnam government has reached the unanimous agreement with some resolutions in solving existing problems and help developing Vietnam tourism upon the submitted plan by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism, in which mentions about the matters of expanding the list of countries that should have visa exemption from Vietnam, issuing e-visas, and simplifying the procedure of issuing visas in Vietnam.

At the 92th Resolution/NQ-CP’s meeting about some resolutions to speed up the action of developing Vietnam tourism in this new era, which was issued by the end of 2014, Vietnam Government also requested the Ministry of Public Security to take the lead, along with the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and along with some involved offices, in the action of checking, researching, and then submit a plan of expanding the list of countries that should have visa exemption from Vietnam along with securing the national security.

Up until now, Vietnam has given out one-way visa exemption policy for 7 countries (Japan, Korea, Norway, Poland, Denmark, Sweden, and Russia), two-way visa exemption policy for 9 countries in ASEAN group. Lately, Vietnam government also enforced the visa exemption policy for the Republic of Belarus.

Since the first visa exemption policy (since 2014), the number of tourists from Japan to Vietnam has increased up to 2.43 times, from Korea is 3.6 times, and from Russia (since 2009) is 7.45 times…

Source: Chinhphu.vn


----------

